
Is Apple becoming Microsoft? - nreece
http://techblog.dallasnews.com/archives/2008/07/is-apple-becoming-microsoft.html
======
mantas
Not yet. But they may do so later.

I hope they will keep ~ the same market share for years.

------
lst
So, do you think this headline to become possible in some future:

"Is Microsoft the new Apple (or will it keep to sell bananas)?"

